
What is the best book/resource for CSS? (more than the basics) - ACSparks

======
kyro
O'Reilly's CSS Cookbook is a pretty good book. Again, that's the only CSS book
I have, so I don't know how it compares to others. However, this book was
recommended to me by almost every person. I'm not sure if the book contains
the advanced CSS programming you desire.

Email me if you want it.

~~~
pashle
Love to, but your email isn't on your profile. Perhaps leave your email here,
our you can email me your email?

------
jamongkad
Why don't you try this website <http://www.cssplay.co.uk/> they're usually
doing the most cutting edge of experiments in CSS.

------
ACSparks
I am looking for something like the quality equivalent of Agile Web
Development with Rails, but for CSS.

